# Re: Underarm Hair On Girls - A Question Of Choice Or Just Plain Nasty?



## fellybabe (Nov 10, 2008)

do u like taht? what is your point of view.


----------



## Karren (Nov 10, 2008)

Nasty!!! I'm not a big fan of body hair period.. Matter of fact I'm not even a girl an I shave just about everything below my nose!! Lol.


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 10, 2008)

I prefer a shaven underarm.


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 10, 2008)

I hate body hair lol..I'm with Karren on this one.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 10, 2008)

I really don't think there's a question of choice with underarm hair on a woman. That sh*t is just plain nasty.

Edit:

Aprill, I didn't know there was a cir***stance of it being not shaved for religious reasons! You do learn something everyday. In that cir***stance, I do respect anyone's personal decision but as a fashion statement, no way lol.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 10, 2008)

I respect it if it is religious...other wise...its nasty


----------



## magosienne (Nov 10, 2008)

Me too, although when i have eczema under my arms, shaving them isn't really a good idea, so i need to space the shaving times.


----------



## Jinx (Nov 10, 2008)

It's ugly and nasty to me.

I too hate body hair- on women and hate excessive body hair on men.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of body hair either...


----------



## Andi (Nov 10, 2008)

to me itÂ´s not nasty, cause itÂ´s natural and everybody has underarm hair. So if you have it and I canÂ´t see it, whatever...BUT if IÂ´m riding the metro in summer when itÂ´s almost 100Â°F outside and IÂ´m standing next to a person (guy or girl, doesnÂ´t matter) and they raise their hand to grab the handle and I see a bush of sweaty armit hair next to my face....






That being said, I donÂ´t know any female who doesnÂ´t shave her underarm hair. My mom only shaves hers in spring and summer when she wears tanktops, but she grew up in the 70s so IÂ´ll see past that lol


----------



## magosienne (Nov 10, 2008)

Lol, my mom's the same, during spring and summer she'll shave, during winter she doesn't, she wears long sleeves 7 days a week so it's not like you'll see anything when she lifts her arm.


----------



## Lucy (Nov 10, 2008)

nasty! i always shave my underarms. even in winter when i don't shave my legs that much (a lazy habit that will have to stop now i have a boyfriend!) i always do my armpits.


----------



## fellybabe (Nov 10, 2008)

Julia Roberts is proudly Hairy!!!

Check out her picture on this link for evidence:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/6251239.stm












Shazia Mirza said "I have decided that enough is enough and I have decided to just grow it, grow it like grass and try and live with it," she says. "I decided this needs to change. Every woman has hair. This is a fact. It is a natural thing that all human beings are born with. It's about time hair on women was celebrated not condemned.

"A woman can definitely be sexy in a pair of Jimmy Choos and a pair of hairy legs, she can be sexy in a Wonderbra and hairy armpits, and she can be very hot in a mini skirt and hairy arms. The public just needs to see that's ok and it's possible."

- *Shazia Mirza, 2007*

Over to you ladies!!!!

















so disgutinggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 11, 2008)

I think it's all about culture... I'm guessing if I grew up somewhere where body hair was something I saw everyday, it wouldn't bother me... But since I grew up here seeing female body hair does seem odd, but I won't gawk, then cover my eyes, run and hide...

It's whatever...


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont think its nasty but since I live in a society that thinks its nasty my first thought is like "Eww she should shave!" and then im like "Wait a minute, who cares?"


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm with Emily. My actual reaction is EW!! but then after that I'm like, why should she have to?

but personally I think underarm hair traps the sweaty smell. Since I get sweaty easily, I much prefer to shave frequently. I guess I'm paraniod about the smell more than the look of it, which I have to say, I really think is ugly. Especially hair growing out like Julia's, rather than full hair.

Stubble is disturbing, lol


----------



## Ozee (Nov 11, 2008)

Not a fan of it for myself, but if others choose to go freely then so beit


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not neurotic about it but hair works best when it's on your head.


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont think its nasty. Its a persons prefrence. I guess if its in your face or something I can ya but as a woman that has had to deal with hormone problems I can sometimes understand why women have to do something like that


----------



## jmaui02 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not a fan of body hair.


----------



## RoxRae (Nov 11, 2008)

I know that cultures differ on this.... Europeans don't shave, Americans do. So, being that I am American and have been shaving my underarms since I was 10, I say shave!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fellybabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Julia Roberts is proudly Hairy!!!
Check out her picture on this link for evidence:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/6251239.stm

http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/grin.gif http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/grin.gif http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/grin.gif

Shazia Mirza said "I have decided that enough is enough and I have decided to just grow it, grow it like grass and try and live with it," she says. "I decided this needs to change. Every woman has hair. This is a fact. It is a natural thing that all human beings are born with. It's about time hair on women was celebrated not condemned.

"A woman can definitely be sexy in a pair of Jimmy Choos and a pair of hairy legs, she can be sexy in a Wonderbra and hairy armpits, and she can be very hot in a mini skirt and hairy arms. The public just needs to see that's ok and it's possible."

- *Shazia Mirza, 2007*

Over to you ladies!!!! http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/grin.gif http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/grin.gif http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/grin.gif http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/cool.gif http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/cool.gif

so disgutinggggggggggggggggggggg

Eww, I remember that pic of Julia Roberts.

As far as the quote goes, maybe these girls here were trying to make statements themselves


----------



## Andi (Nov 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *RoxRae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know that cultures differ on this.... Europeans don't shave, Americans do. So, being that I am American and have been shaving my underarms since I was 10, I say shave!!! lol that rumor that Europeans donÂ´t shave is still out there? The young generation (anything below 40 is my rough guess, and a lot of people above that age) does, and not just armpits.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol Andrea, this makes me laugh too.


----------



## chocobon (Nov 11, 2008)

Eww under arms hair is just plain nasty!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 11, 2008)

Peronsally, not for me, I shave my underarms religiously. It comes down to personal choice, I have a co-worker who is rather hippy and she doesn't shave her underarms and it doesn't bother her at all, she doesn't get the hype of having to shave it off because it's a natural thing.


----------



## kristinaah (Nov 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *RoxRae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know that cultures differ on this.... Europeans don't shave, Americans do. So, being that I am American and have been shaving my underarms since I was 10, I say shave!!! Actually, that's not entirely true. In fact, far from it, I'd say. I'm European, and I don't know a single female who doesn't shave. Armpits, legs, even my grandmothers do. I don't really know why so many people seem to think Europeans don't shave, because the vast majority of us do.


----------



## RoxRae (Nov 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kristinaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, that's not entirely true. In fact, far from it, I'd say. I'm European, and I don't know a single female who doesn't shave. Armpits, legs, even my grandmothers do. I don't really know why so many people seem to think Europeans don't shave, because the vast majority of us do.



Oops!! I'm so sorry. I hope I didn't offend anyone! I am 40 and I guess I'm going on outdated information and stereotyping. My sincere apologies!


----------



## kristinaah (Nov 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *RoxRae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oops!! I'm so sorry. I hope I didn't offend anyone! I am 40 and I guess I'm going on outdated information and stereotyping. My sincere apologies!



Ahaha, nooo problem. I wasn't offended at all


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont think its nasty but since I live in a society that thinks its nasty my first thought is like "Eww she should shave!" and then im like "Wait a minute, who cares?" I agree, I personally don't like body hair, it grosses me out, but then I kinda think that we only think it's horrible because that's what we've been told.Personally I use hair removal cream so much I'm surprised my skin hasn't dissolved haha!


----------



## Jinx (Nov 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kristinaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, that's not entirely true. In fact, far from it, I'd say. I'm European, and I don't know a single female who doesn't shave. Armpits, legs, even my grandmothers do. I don't really know why so many people seem to think Europeans don't shave, because the vast majority of us do.



Yeahhhh, I can't say I've ever met a European that had sasquatch armpits.Now, people from under developed countries, yeah, but the fact that they are CLEAN was more important but the average European was generally smooth, lol!


----------



## KISKA (Nov 12, 2008)

If I see a woman with hairy armpits, I feel extremely nausuous. I am european and I shave.


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Nov 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fellybabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Julia Roberts is proudly Hairy!!!
Check out her picture on this link for evidence:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/6251239.stm

http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/grin.gif http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/grin.gif http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/grin.gif

Shazia Mirza said "I have decided that enough is enough and I have decided to just grow it, grow it like grass and try and live with it," she says. "I decided this needs to change. Every woman has hair. This is a fact. It is a natural thing that all human beings are born with. It's about time hair on women was celebrated not condemned.

"A woman can definitely be sexy in a pair of Jimmy Choos and a pair of hairy legs, she can be sexy in a Wonderbra and hairy armpits, and she can be very hot in a mini skirt and hairy arms. The public just needs to see that's ok and it's possible."

- *Shazia Mirza, 2007*

Over to you ladies!!!! http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/grin.gif http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/grin.gif http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/grin.gif http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/cool.gif http://www.nairaland.com/Smileys/green/cool.gif

so disgutinggggggggggggggggggggg

Seriously. And come on Julia. It's not like your changing the world by not shaving. Not shaving (besides for religious reasons) is just being lazy.


----------



## SewAmazing (Nov 12, 2008)

My mom was a nurse and had 5 of us girls and she was a maniac when she saw even a hint of underarm hair on any one of us. I still hate it until this day. Thank goodness for quadruple edge razors and hair conditioner. I still get a smooth shave mom!!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Nov 13, 2008)

armpits should be waxed or shaved in my book, i really like a hairy manpit though. Boys are sexy with hair there....its so not fair is it


----------



## speedy (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't like it!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Nov 14, 2008)

Sophia Loren might be able to get away with it. I'm not sure it works for anyone else.

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a9/ralphgl/march 23/Sophia_Loren_No.jpg


----------



## Anthea (Nov 14, 2008)

Body Hair is not for me. In fact its been a constant problem, I shave regularly.


----------



## Ozee (Nov 14, 2008)

I come from a euro family and i dont let my arm hair grow freely but my mother/aunts are different.... if they have an event coming up they will shave but its not odd to see them a bit hairy. But when they were my age and photos i see no hair at all..Yes i have asked why they go hairy because as a teenager i was soooooooo grossed out by it but could never get an answer lol.. My mother head teacher of college and my 2 aunts pharmacist I dunno :/


----------



## coco-nut (Nov 19, 2008)

I dont like underarm hair on myself and even on celebrities. Its gross.


----------



## Darla (Nov 19, 2008)

hmmm what an interesting thread. It strikes me that the choice is largely based on personal preference and societal influences. I may have been wrong about some of my assumptions.

Isn't the trend towards bare everything these days? bare pubes etc. Its funny to see Playboys of the 60s and all the hair that sprouted. Makes me think we may eventually see a resurgence as women go all natural.


----------



## leenybeeny (Nov 19, 2008)

I am very self conscious about body hair since I have so much of it myself. I am lasering my legs, wax (and now epilating my arms), shave my armpits every day, etc... personally, the less hair, the better.. but that is what it is.. personal. I think eveyone has the right to have or not have body hair. As for armpits, it seems more of a hygeine thing to me.. it traps sweat and odour.


----------



## ticki (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm not a fan of body hair on women or men.


----------



## Darla (Nov 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm not a fan of body hair on women or men. i feel the same way.
it seems to me women either like a guy who is smooth or absolutely hate it!


----------



## jaybe (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't been on this forum for ages! Honestly? I think hairy pits look unhygenic, uncared for, a bit smelly/dirty. Personally I would never show any hair. BUT I also know I have been socialized to think this way. After all, it is natural. Although my reaction is YUK when I see hairy pits I then engage my brain and realize it's a bit silly to feel that way. It does worry me that women are expected to be more and more perfect and flawless. When I was a kid in the 70s, a glimpse of female pubic hair peeking out the top of miniscule pants was considered risque and sexy. Now it is totally taboo.

As for hairy men....GGRAAAW! I love me some beast!! lol.


----------



## Kemper (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm one of those girls who needs to be basically bald from the neck down. I don't like having body hair, its just plain uncomfortable. Its much nicer being smooth, whether people notice it or not.


----------



## yragael (Feb 5, 2010)

I am disgusted, saddened and appaled by the brainwashed, lobotomized opinions here displayed, portraying body hair as something "alien" to the female body and that should be lasered, erased, genetically altered, destroyed etc. You are not comfortable with your own bodies, and beautiful and natural and, yes, if you take showers, CLEAN as it is, with hair.

Sure enough people like you will be genetically erasing black babies from the gene pool as soon as the genome project is ready to do such things. After all, what is more "clean" and "beautiful" than a blue eyed blond baby?

And yes, the concept of "hair = dirty" is exactly the same. Has no scientific proof and is purely cultural, built up by the beauty market to sell razors and stupid creams. Like saying a black person is "dirty" is cultural and has no foundation, I am sure you would like to rid the world of black skin, as much as you would like to get rid of hair.

As women of the current world, you ashame me.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *yragael* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As women of the current world, you ashame me. As a woman of the current world, I exercise my right to leave or remove my body hair as desired regardless of what others think, including you. My ways and customs may not be the same as yours but I firming believe in live and let live. If I want to be unshaven, I will. If I want to shave my whole body, I will.
I understand your frustration with the thought that people consider it dirty. As with any other body part, if you keep it clean, it's clean. A lot of cultures in the world do things I certainly would never consider doing because I consider them unsanitary or unattractive. That does not mean they still don't participate in their customs and grooming habits. Of course they do because the bottom line is they have their reasons they do this and it has nothing to do with what I think. Beauty comes in so many shapes, sizes and forms.

You seem to have many issues with not only hair but black people. I do not share those issues because I do my best not to view people as a color or number. They are ALL people and should be valued on their individual worth.

If you are so open minded, then why can you not accept that others have differing opinions from yours?


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2010)

What are you talking about? Erasing black people from the gene pool? Are you on the right site?


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 6, 2010)

Myself, I'm a live and let live type of person. Whatever makes you feel best in your own skin then that is for you. Myself, it has nothing to do with appearance but more that I simply feel dirty and it irritates me throughout the day if I forget to shave every morning.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 6, 2010)

the more i think about it the more i think shaving is not nessecary

i dont shave my arm hair so why should i have to shave my legs or underarms.

as is i only shave them if they are going to be seen


----------



## yragael (Feb 7, 2010)

You certainly have the right to do, as far as I see it, and our western society sees it, what you please with your body, be that shaving it, tattooing it, scaring it, etc.

That being said, my frustration comes from the fact the current trend of shaving is a fashion trend which disguises itself as being something "clean", and it's not. Mere 20, 30 years ago very few women shaved her pubes, it wasn't the norm, and it was socially acceptable. Now a women with hair on her pubes is seen as weirdo, as dirty. It is purely a cultural change which has nothing to do with our bodies, how they are etc. The same is true for women and underarm hair. It's a natural thing for women to have hair under their arms, as Sophia Loren shows, but society deems it dirty and horrible, and so people buy that.

The same can be said about the color of one's skin. Many people used to say black people are inferior, dirty, stupid, filthy, criminal, etc. And many did and will keep their family away from having their "gene pool", mixed with them. This is purely a cultural distinction and it's not based on fact or any kind of reality, it's just prejudice. People say that "black skin is ugly" and everyone buys it. That's why I said that the way in which someone would like to change a gene not to have black characteristics in people anymore is the same way in which people want to get rid of natural hair in their bodies.

Also, I am sure that when scientists can control genes they will take out hair from women's armpits, thus creating the kind of women you apparently want to be, in a lab.


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 7, 2010)

Hopefully the scientists go beyond just the armpits. There's so much more potential for such a scientific approach.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 7, 2010)

I am not "everybody". I am me. Please judge me on my own merits and not what you have decided I think or feel.

As far as race issues go, I have no problem with black people or any other color of person. I have lots of friends, some are Black, some are Asian, some are Hispanic, some are white, etc. I am adult enough to make my decisions on the basis of the individual.

You should consider the fact that in your crusade to make others see it your way you are in fact doing what you are accusing others of... judging others before you know all the details of a particular human.


----------



## yragael (Feb 7, 2010)

Dalylah, I was not saying you are racist. I was making a point saying that what people say is "nasty", several times, is cultural and has no rational or logical base.

My original comment was on the general feel of what has been written here, which I found profoundly submissive to a "beauty culture" norm which I find sad, and sets a way of "being" which is formatted and makes women feel ashamed of how their bodies are. Most of the comments are remarkably submissive and conformed to what I personally believe are insane and stupid beauty trends.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *yragael* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was making a point saying that what people say is "nasty", several times, is cultural and has no rational or logical base. I agree.


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *yragael* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dalylah, I was not saying you are racist. I was making a point saying that what people say is "nasty", several times, is cultural and has no rational or logical base.
My original comment was on the general feel of what has been written here, which I found profoundly submissive to a "beauty culture" norm which I find sad, and sets a way of "being" which is formatted and makes women feel ashamed of how their bodies are. Most of the comments are remarkably submissive and conformed to what I personally believe are insane and stupid beauty trends.

In reality, noone shaves out of shame nor do they shave because anyone in society dictated them to do. I think you are the very first person I have ever read or heard say they find women shameful and a shame to other women for not letting all their body hair grow. You are doing exactly what you degrade other people in your mind of doing.


----------



## yragael (Feb 7, 2010)

Chaeli, why do people shave now if they didn't in the 19th century, then, for instance?

What makes them want to shave? Explain it to me please.

Why is it that most women nowadays shave their pubes completely and that was absolutely not the norm mere 15 years ago?

I only see submission to an aesthetic concept as the explanation.

I say I feel ashamed because it shows women on the board do not think for themselves, they want to be conformed and submissive. And it saddens me that you have to do something to obey a beauty pattern and yo even falsely mix that with concepts such as "hygene" to pretend what you are doing has some logical base.


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *yragael* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Chaeli, why do people shave now if they didn't in the 19th century, then, for instance?
What makes them want to shave? Explain it to me please.

Why is it that most women nowadays shave their pubes completely and that was absolutely not the norm mere 15 years ago?

I only see submission to an aesthetic concept as the explanation.

I really don't know what they did back a couple hundred years ago as far as shaving their pubes or underarms. What makes me want to shave is the outright nasty feeling it gives me throughout the day if I don't. Not to mention that I also prefer my lover to be equally smooth and clean smelling. As far as 15 years ago and the norm... trust me, it was perfectly normal for me to be doing so even 30 years ago.


----------



## yragael (Feb 7, 2010)

The 19th century is not a couple of hundred years ago, it's just over 100 years ago, and most women didn't shave a thing in the first decades of the 20th century as well, as I am sure your grandmother and her mother can tell you. Maybe they are exceptions, but most women didn't. They certainly weren't obsessed with shaving their pubes. And that has changed dramatically.

The "nasty feeling" you describe is something commercials and a pre-set aesthetic has TAUGHT you to feel about your body, not a natural feeling that comes with it.

And regarding your personally being shaving 30 years ago, well, you may be an exception but I am speaking about a GENERAL and PERCEPTIVE change in the norm which is noticeable and is due to a silly beauty standard set by magazines and adopted by submissive, shallow people.


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 7, 2010)

Probably depending on your husband to keep the straight edge razor sharp enough to smooth the tender places weren't as available to most women and men back then. Even fifty years ago but it is now. I do know women that do not shave. It is not an issue with them, myself or anyone else. Times change. Cultures change. I really do not believe it is watching tv nor reading magazines that made me as I am because at that point in my life, I wasn't even listening to the radio let alone reading or watching tv. It's something I discovered on my own and decided I did like the way I felt after clean shaving and throughout the day after. It's a personal choice and not so much cultural or societal.

I think the bic and schick corporation inspired it the most when they came out with the disposable razors.


----------



## yragael (Feb 7, 2010)

I strongly disagree with the "razors" thing. Men shaved their faces alright in the past. It is a cultural standard and norm that people abide to and then try to convince themselves is how they "want" to be, and, as the title of the topic says, whoever is not like that norm is "plain nasty".


----------



## healthyjoy (Feb 28, 2010)

That is looks nasty and ugly for both men and women, hair removing is the best choice to make it clear.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 28, 2010)

i actually hate my underarm hair so much that i have been getting lazer hair removal so that it will be gone for good lol.


----------



## Spinney (Feb 28, 2010)

I dont really care what other do. If its summer or Im going out where my legs/armpitswill be showing then I will shave/epilate. If not I wont. I have very sensitive armpits and can do without the agony of shaving. The hair is there for a reason(natural oils to keep your skin in these places in condition etc).

If you think it gross then shave it, if not let it grow and flow


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 12, 2010)

I choose to not have underarm hair by shaving, but I think it is healthy to remember that a healthy grown woman is supposed to have armpit hair - and that it is not a freak of nature occurance or "gross"


----------



## CoverGirl (May 2, 2010)

I'm not going to be mean about someone who doesn't shave, but I don't find underarm hair on girls attractive.


----------



## rscales22 (May 2, 2010)

I personally don't like it. I shave under my arms practically every day not because I don't want people to see but because I hate that prickly feeling.


----------



## Anissa (May 2, 2010)

I shave my armpits every day, and practically everywhere else, even though I usually wear jeans... I like the feeling, first off, and second it's obvious that -most- men don't find underarm hair attractive and I prefer to be considered attractive.

If someone else decides not to do it, it's their choice and they're going to be living with the consequences...attracting a mate might not be important to them but it is to me. Just my two cents.


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 3, 2010)

Under arm hair is just gross to me. it reminds me of moss... ish.


----------



## Johnnie (May 3, 2010)

I don't think it's gross. As long as everyone is keeping their arm pits funk-free then it's cool with me.


----------



## divadoll (May 3, 2010)

I find any type of body hair unappealing. I shave off most of my body hair except those that are not visible. I don't like it on me. I can't really stand beside someone who is overly hair either. It bothers me. *gag*


----------



## ZsaZsa (May 3, 2010)

I'm not a fan of body hair either, lol. Shave it all off except for the hair on my head, lol.


----------

